# Home schooling in Cyprus



## JessicaJones (Oct 25, 2016)

I want to have a family in Cyprus and was wondering can you do home schooling yourself? And what age up to?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

You can certainly home school your children in Cyprus as long as you like. Here are a couple pages and groups that you might want to connect with: 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/CyprusHomeEducators

https://www.facebook.com/HomeEducationCyprus/


----------



## JessicaJones (Oct 25, 2016)

Aww cool that is awesome! Thank you for letting me know. 
Can you home school your children yourself? or do you have to pay a someone to come am deathly teach them?


----------



## JessicaJones (Oct 25, 2016)

Right okay... I'll have to look into it. Thank you for your help. I'd love to teach my own children, I just don't know how it would work in Cyprus. Sorry about that bit at the end silly auto correct. Hopefully you got what I meant.


----------

